# will a 6500k bulb seem brighter than 5000k?



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

AS title says, I have an 18" 15 watt marinleand natural daylight which I belive is rated at 5000K and has a definate yellowish tint to it.

Will a bulb rated at 6500k or higher "appear" brighter to the eye?

Dont want to buy new bulbs if it wont be brighter.

BTW, the bulbs are only 2 months old.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Optis (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.mediacollege.com/lighting/colour/images/colour-temperature.gif

Refer to this chart...
The light should be more blueish. Not necessarily brighter. I think that is more determined my the lumens.


----------

